# We have a night guest



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Cute little ball of fur! In the thumb nail, I didn't even notice the black spoo!! Pretty dogs; all of them.
_


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

spoospirit said:


> _Cute little ball of fur! In the thumb nail, I didn't even notice the black spoo!! Pretty dogs; all of them.
> _


yes he goes well with the headboard 

The bichon is fun but they do not come close to begin as smart as a poodle.
It took me 2 months to house train her but less then two weeks with the spoo.


----------

